# Running into me



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

A quick side-step.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I wish I could help but I can't tell you how many times I've been take out at the knees by excited goldens.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I learned the hard way not to call your happy puppy when he's at the top of the hill and you're at the bottom. 
Yup, I meant to go ass over teakettle, I really did. (Still grateful no one had a camera that day!)
I did try yelling "swerve" when he'd start for me, and then get out of the way - and he eventually did start to do that. But he still body slams me once in a while.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm no help because Penny used to run up from behind and body slam the back of my knees! Never saw it coming...well after the first couple of times I walked while looking backwards and then I did see it coming.

The quick side step!


----------



## Me11yC (Apr 15, 2012)

Tried the quick side step but then he just turns around and runs at me again  I don't want to make it a game either... Maybe I just stand aside and don't play with him until he calmed down...it usually doesn't last very long and when he's finished he plays with me fine....

The 'biting' has started again as well....hopefully just a phase at this age that passes fast


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I wish I could help but I can't tell you how many times I've been take out at the knees by excited goldens.


Same here! Hank's almost 3 y.o. and we still have to be on our toes.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Pippa and Watson do that too--together--so it’s twice the fun :doh: Last weekend they bowled right into DH, who had a pooper scooper in one hand and a bag of poop in the other :yuck: I’ve thought about quickly squatting down to their level on the theory that I might seem like a more solid obstacle and they’d swerve on their own. Haven’t been brave enough to try it yet, though...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Me11yC said:


> Tried the quick side step but then he just turns around and runs at me again  I don't want to make it a game either... Maybe I just stand aside and don't play with him until he calmed down...it usually doesn't last very long and when he's finished he plays with me fine....
> 
> The 'biting' has started again as well....hopefully just a phase at this age that passes fast


Yep, just get out of the way and let him go. It's the zoomies, and the dog is ususally having fun. I stand back and laugh at mine.

I think he is going through a phase, be consistent redirecting him to a toy instead of putting teeth on skin, just like when he was a puppy.

Enjoy the zoomies, they may not always do them as they older. I miss zoomies.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Keep your knees bent - this will not prevent a body slam, but will help protect your knees. Turning sideways can also help.

I also 'HEY, Watch where you're going BUB' them; after a time or 2 they don't smash into me again. No physical contact just let them know their zoomies should not affect your knees.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Then there's Game On, Part 2. That's where they run right at you, you get set to take the hit and they veer off at the last second. I FALL over every time. I KNOW she's having a good laugh!!!


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*Just Read a Suggestion*

Just read a suggestion from a well-known dog ethologist. She says that when a dog is entering your space, to cross your arms and lean slightly toward the dog with averted eyes. She's really talking about a more static situation, but if you bend your knees, too, maybe it's worth a try -- ?? (She's not a Cesar Milan type...)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Run into the dog before they run into you.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Ben never runs into us, but he likes to run in circles around us, trying to tangle us in his long leash. Most often he just races up to us, then circles back, just missing a collision. But he's over 4, so that may be something he picked up long before we got him.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

At least when they're running at you you can try and get out of the way, what really hurts is when they get you in the knees from behind, I've been taken out that way several times. Not good at any time but especially bad if you have knee issues to begin with. You learn very quickly to never turn your back on a dog barreling at you from any direction.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

One day I am going to have to get the nerve to try and take a picture of Parker on a recall! Not sure if there is time though, when you call him he spins and charges full speed right at you. He does stop now that he's grown up some (3 yrs old) but when I had him in his last obedience class I was instructed to lean forward and excitedly call him from his stay position.....he flew at me so fast he literally knocked me over. I have found that if I start toward him he stops sooner. It is a frightening sight to see 75 lbs flying at you full speed ahead.

I have 3 and in the house they can be pretty rude going down the hall and they all want to charge in front of you. The only way I have been able to curb that is to turn back to them and force them out of MY space. It has gotten to where if I stop and turn and just look at them they will all quickly sit and look at you like they know they did bad.


----------



## GoldenMyth (Sep 3, 2012)

Learning fast goldens aren't as sweet as I once believed. i am losing hope that I'll be able to train mine not to bite (really mouth), not to jump up on me (nor others), and ouch I am recovering on this holiday weekend from being knocked flat on my butt while carrying groceries in. I turned my back on her and like an ocean, she came at me without warning, full speed. I think my muscles tensed up in the fall because my abs feel like they did after running 5 miles in the 8th grade. ouch! While, I hold in my patience, she goes on to grab my cucumber and gruyere cheese -that I allowed myself to buy for the first time in probably ten years! ughhh the hussy.
Any advice from people? I am reading the books (don't have time for a class), spend more time getting her energy out on walks than I have enough reserved for myself, reward good behavior, and I'm beat! Usually at least one to two thirty minute walks with hills that have me drenched in so much sweat before work that I have to shower again.
This is the second time she has played bowling for humans with me!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

I hear you!It was not my boy that ran into my knee,but when he was about 6 months old and we were at the park,two adult goldens were playing,and they ran full speed into me.I fell.It was very funny,but turned out painful,as i had to take rest for 4 days,before it got better.So..auch,not a nice thing to happen,but who can be mad at a golden anyway...


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

Casey gets the crazies, but he's never smacked into me...thankfully!
I would try the element of surprise...a spray bottle perhaps? (or maybe a hose if all else fails!) :
It might surprise him enough to stop him and then you can correct and discipline...
best of luck!


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

Gus will run at me but usually veers off at the last second without slamming into me. However, his best friend, an 85 lb. mixed breed, LOVES to run up to me and then jump in the air like a kangaroo and try to lick my face. I've never seen a dog able to jump as high as this one does. Once in awhile he manages to get his tongue in my mouth -- ick.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Ah yes, the running-happy-large dog problem ... 

I sympathize. I got slammed into--literally--by a very happy 80 lb-ish yellow lab back in late December. He hit me from the left side, and I was sitting down, so as to be out of the way of the action! :uhoh:

My DD said they could hear my yelp all over the park. Turned out my meniscus was torn, and turned out it can't be repaired. :doh: So now I'm getting injections which help a LOT but I'm finally realizing I'll never be quite as fast on my feet as I used to be.  So, the running happy large dog is a real hazard to humans! 

Anyway, the way I've worked with Tucker, with some success, is to first keep my eyes on him as much as possible, LOL, and we he heads toward me, I put my hand up in a "stop!" signal and say "AH!" or "ACK!" loudly while staring hard at him. Most times he slows down. When he gets to me, I have him sit, then release him with "go play!" Works most of the time. :bowl: he's sort of gotten the idea that my space is my space, and the other knee hasn't been damaged yet!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

GoldenMyth said:


> Learning fast goldens aren't as sweet as I once believed. i am losing hope that I'll be able to train mine not to bite (really mouth), not to jump up on me (nor others), and ouch I am recovering on this holiday weekend from being knocked flat on my butt while carrying groceries in. I turned my back on her and like an ocean, she came at me without warning, full speed. I think my muscles tensed up in the fall because my abs feel like they did after running 5 miles in the 8th grade. ouch! While, I hold in my patience, she goes on to grab my cucumber and gruyere cheese -that I allowed myself to buy for the first time in probably ten years! ughhh the hussy.
> Any advice from people? I am reading the books (don't have time for a class), spend more time getting her energy out on walks than I have enough reserved for myself, reward good behavior, and I'm beat! Usually at least one to two thirty minute walks with hills that have me drenched in so much sweat before work that I have to shower again.
> This is the second time she has played bowling for humans with me!


I agree 100%. I've tried everything I know how to do. Tayla is bitey or extremely mouthly or pinch bites. I have a friend who trains at a local dog club that I think is Cesar Milan's biggest fan (me not so much) and she says if I want the behavior to stop it will if I just follow his teaching. I've tried kneeing her, grabbing her collar and sitting her butt down, grabbing her mouth, etc. and it all just ramps her up more. She says I'm not doing it right then. Maybe I should give the dog to her for a month and she would fix it. Right. On my own I go with a more positive approach and at least she is not breaking skin any longer. Just bruising and not every day. Last night was a bad one because she was frustrated and so was I, but I just came away with a pinch bite bruise. She is nothing like what I thought having a puppy would be like. When she doesn't get into these frustrated crazy periods she is a fun dog and very sweet. I've been told by many here that 1.5 years is the age where it will start to get better. I'm at 10 months and counting. I do more training with her ever day than I have done with my last two dogs in their life times. Everything is a training session, including play. Good luck to you because I know what you are going through.


----------

